# Hyper Rails (Lights)



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of Hyper Rails (Lights) for my X-Trail? I would like to order these to have them installed when my X-Trail arrives. They are not an option in Canada but available in England and Japan.

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

There are some UK members here, ask them, I guess this will be the best way to do it, I don't think it'll be available at Canada or Mexico at least soon.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

If it matters, watch out maybe the Hyper Rails in Canada don't comply with motor vehicle stands (fines?)




SCHESBH said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a set of Hyper Rails (Lights) for my X-Trail? I would like to order these to have them installed when my X-Trail arrives. They are not an option in Canada but available in England and Japan.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Scoobyuk (May 15, 2008)

*Hyper rails*

Hi Stephen,

I live in the Uk and form what I have been told you can fit hyper rails to a T30 X-trail and they are out there to buy. However if you have a T31 X-trail they are factory fit only and you have to specify them at the time of ordering. I am sure someone will come up with a way of getting round this at some point but as it stands that is the way it is.

John


----------



## antsio100 (Oct 8, 2009)

Please any one can help? 
Where can I get a set? Ebay maybe? I would like also to istall them to my T30 X-Trail.
Thanks.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I understood they were factory fit only - T30 or T31.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I understood they were factory fit only - T30 or T31.


Not on my T30 they weren't 

I have added them in as an aftermarket accessory, but it cost me a fortune to have them installed, as the entire enterior of the car needed to be stripped to get to the bolts holding the factory roof rails in place and 2 new holes needed to be drilled in the roof to pass-on the wiring of the hyper roof rail lights.

HERE is the end result.


----------



## Tunnelsen (Feb 17, 2014)

Can anyone help? I will know - are 2006 X-Trail original wiring hole for roof lights or i have to drill out myself?

My car doesn't have a hyper roof rails. Please answer before i broke something


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 26, 2017)

aussietrail said:


> Not on my T30 they weren't
> 
> I have added them in as an aftermarket accessory, but it cost me a fortune to have them installed, as the entire enterior of the car needed to be stripped to get to the bolts holding the factory roof rails in place and 2 new holes needed to be drilled in the roof to pass-on the wiring of the hyper roof rail lights.


Are you able to give me a hint to where I can get some Hyper Rails + Lights in AU/NZ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seeing it was Jalal of the Australian X Trail forum who wrote that almost 8 years ago, maybe that would be a place to ask for you. I would think your best bet would be to find a T30 model that had them and was scrapped. As he pointed out though, you will pretty much have to dismantle the interior of yours to remove the headliner to get at the bolts that hold your existing rails, and after your install you will need to wire a special switch for them. I honestly think you would be better off buying an existing one with them already installed and reselling yours that doesn't have them. Otherwise, you could check with a 4x4 type shop and see what kind of aftermarket roof light kits they offer and seeing if one of them might be a good alternative. Good luck. I have been enjoying the Aussie Open!


----------



## Warren_2012 (May 24, 2018)

Hi sorry to hijack a post, I have just bought some 2nd hand hyper roof bars and was wondering what is the best way to wire in the lights?


----------



## Warren_2012 (May 24, 2018)

Anybody???


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Go into the sticky section of the X trail section here. In it you will find a link on page two of the Hot links thread for the factory service manual. You will find info and diagrams for the entire system there. I suspect you will have to drop your roof lining, to remove the existing rail trim and install new ones. That is not an easy job, and requires a lot of interior dismantling. There may also be a wiring harness you will need to get, and possibly a switch. Good luck, that will be a big project.

Here is the link 

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/niss...rail-2006-4143


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

While it seems these were not available for the 2005 ones in Canada,it was an option for 2006 models and you can find used models with them installed. Might be easier and cheaper to buy one with them already on .


----------



## Warren_2012 (May 24, 2018)

Thank you, already have the car and now the rails


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well good and good luck with the install. Let us know how it goes and what you learned in doing it. You will find the service manual useful for undoing the interior, and figuring out the electrics. 
I can see those lights being great for country or cottage roads.


----------



## Warren_2012 (May 24, 2018)

Will do, am hoping to wire them independently with there own feed, fuse and switch


----------



## Warren_2012 (May 24, 2018)

All done and nowhere near as difficult as I thought, I dropped one side at a time which made it easier, only thing I did find was once the old rails where off, the furthest back bracket on the roof was in the way of the the hyper rail so had to be cut off and a hole drilled in its place, other than that it was fairly straightforward


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go. I can only imagine the fun. One side at a time makes sense. Much better than seeking to remove the entire roof lining.


----------



## Connor72 (Feb 4, 2021)

Warren_2012 said:


> All done and nowhere near as difficult as I thought, I dropped one side at a time which made it easier, only thing I did find was once the old rails where off, the furthest back bracket on the roof was in the way of the the hyper rail so had to be cut off and a hole drilled in its place, other than that it was fairly straightforward


I am looking to do this project, but can't find the rails! If you could point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Jbase1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi does anyone know how to change the light bulb in the hyper-rail


----------

